# Finally made am account



## crhopkins (Jul 18, 2012)

Hello everyone! I've been lurking in the shadows for quite sometime and now that I know you don't bite I made an account.

Look forward to talking and participation around here.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

Chomp.


----------



## jellybellys (Apr 3, 2012)

Great to have you here! Welcome to RootzWiki!


----------



## landshark (Aug 6, 2011)

Welcome to RootzWiki. I don't bite too hard.


----------



## D3fault121 (Jun 7, 2011)

Welcome to the forums!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------

